# Need Red and White Messinger seat



## danielbugs (Mar 11, 2008)

I need a red and white Messinger seat for my Huffy Galaxie middleweight bicycle.  I would love to find NOS, but will consider a decent, used one.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 11, 2008)

do you have a picture of what yours may look like, I have a couple of seats. Let me know post a pic


----------



## danielbugs (Mar 11, 2008)

*Red and White Messinger seat*

I am attaching a photo of a bike like mine with the correct seat that I want to locate.

If you don't get it, contact me at sdanielson1@unl.edu and I will send you an email with the attachment.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Mar 12, 2008)

*dealer worth checking out*

This guy has a red and white seat;
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Sears-S...56523QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
he's got a lot of stuff.  check his other auctions.  cheap too.
b.


----------

